# Too Much Licking!!



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I have 2 puppies.... 11 and 4 months, and the both lick non-stop! Any tips on how to get them to stop when it's not wanted to asked for? I still love the kisses but I have stopped letting them sleep with me because they don't stop licking! One even just licks the bed, your arm, themselves, anything in front of him! I'd love to let them sleep in bed, but they keep us up all night long right now! We've tried scolding them and sometimes it works for a few minutes, but can't get any long lasting results!! Any ideas? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What about some chew toys and flossies? Those might help direct their licking energy into something more productive. Also, maybe use this to your advantage and train them to "kiss." When they lick you, say, "good kiss." Then reward with a pet. Then you can train, "no kisses" and perhaps give them a huge reward like a treat. But welcome to the world of Havanese - they do love to kiss! By any chance are they male and female? That too could be part of it since that's part of their wooing ritual.


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

They are both males. I never thought about "no kisses". The older one knows "kisses" and will kiss me when I ask. I'll have to try teaching the younger one and teaching the "no" part!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper is 1.5 and he can't control his licker, either. My mother can't stand him, because of it. 
He makes it difficult to pet, because he's constantly licking your hands.

So, just wanted to say..I feel ya.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

polo said:


> One even just licks the bed, your arm, themselves, anything in front of him!


:suspicious: Licks the bed??? A gal I met in puppy class had the same problem with a Chihuahua. The instructor said it sounded like a nervous/compulsive behavior. I would offer chews and toys to give that mouth somthing to work on. Make sure the dogs are getting plenty of excercise to tire them out too. Just curious, at what age did they leave the mother? The Chihuahua had been taken from the mother at a young age.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick licks the bed too. He does it in the morning before I get up. I do think it's because he's bored. He stops after about 2-3 minutes or until I tell him to knock it off.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Posh is a licker too, typical for this breed, and actually one of the things I liked about them... I know licking isn't for everyone, and it's also not for me at bedtime...which is one of the biggest reasons Posh sleeps in her kennel. It's so funny in the morning when she comes up to my bed (the DH lets her out to potty in the a.m.) and I can hear her scurrying quickly to come up the stairs...and I quickly sit up because otherwise I will be "attacked" by a frantic licking.

People also get a kick out of the way she "licks" the air when you give her attention. I tell them it's how she "talks." My mom says she's "smelling the air" like a snake...ew! I prefer the talking bit. Good luck!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness, our little Oscar is nick named "Lick-o-matic". He also licks the air when I hold him and talk to him. It drives DH crazy, hes always saying No Licking! I get attacked in the bed and immediately sit up when I hear them coming. They all give kisses when asked but Oscar, he is on automatic lick! Emma even gives the kitty kisses when asked to. You should see the look on the cats face, I love it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, Kubrick licks the air when he can't lick you too! It's very cute.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmm, that's interesting that you all are saying it's typical. Stella is not a licker. Once in awhile if she smells food on my hands, but as a rule, she doesn't lick. I had a bunch of friends over last week and they were talking about how that's one of the things they really like about her. She does like to sniff ears though


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

OMGosh, Shadow was _such_ a major licker...so much so, I had a sign by the front door that read:

_BEWARE - Dog Can't Hold Its Licker! ound:

_Tori's nowhere near as bad. She is mainly an "ear licker" :ear::biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

_



BEWARE - Dog Can't Hold Its Licker! ound:

Click to expand...

 ound: Heehee_

Ollie's not all that much of a licker. He kisses sometimes, but it's seldom enough so that you feel really graced by his kisses when he does lick. When he was a puppy he licked a lot more. When it got to be too much, I would say "ouch!"...he would look startled like "you're kidding, that actually hurts?" :suspicious: but he would stop! Maybe that's why he doesn't lick much now! I've warped him for life!


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

I really do not like to be licked and my daughter loves it. Our Daisy and my daughter have some of their most fun with licks and giggles. But I don't like it, so everytime she licks me I take my hand away and say "no lick" and and when she stops I start to pet her again. I just do that over and over until she stops. My other dogs were big lickers and that is what I did with them and it worked very well. They are older now and will stop licking with that command even if licking the carpet or whatever. Daisy is 6 month old and is doing really good. I do let her kiss me when she greets me, but not just when I am petting her.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Phoebe is a licker . . . I really need a t-shirt for her that says "Can't hold my licker" . . . if anyone knows where I can obtain one I would appreciate advice.

Phoebe knows "enough" as the queue for that's it stop licking. She would lick you to death. I must say that there are times when I just love the toe licking . . . now if I could just teach DH that trick!

Arlene


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys are all lickers. They also like to lick the bed. Scudder is the worst offender, he goes for ears. He attacks strangers and goes non stop for their ears. I thought about bitters, but haven't gotten around to it.


----------

